# Sauger and my opinion on posting



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Today we decided to change up a bit and visit another popular landmark on the river. After a sluggish start,the action warmed as did the frosty morning air. After a few small ones we tricked the larger poor fools onto the hook.

I try to post useful, up to date info. I enjoy reading and posting on the forum. I like to see members pics and think maybe they might enjoy mine. Posting the catch and location online I guess can be taken one of two ways. Some like it (like me) and some don't. I understand. For future post I can be more general in giving locations, although anyone fishing the river will already know where the action takes place in the winter months. I guess when warm weather arrives it won't matter anymore. GOOD FISHING WILL BE EVERYWHERE!!! 

If we can't share photos and fishin stories here then why visit? I kinda like it... Personally I know a few guys who like to tell HUGE fish stories. Some times I wish they had pictures.


Heres a pic from today.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on that catch! That's one excellent day of fishing on the river. Will be some good eating.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

YUM! I hear those fish are bad from the Ohio River. Send them up to me in columbus, I will do some....uhh....chemical testing on them to see if it's true


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Kinda Over Limit For Two Guys


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice saugers.

husky,you think maybe the cameraman or someone else might have helped?
pictures sometimes don't tell the whole story,you know
you don't think fred caught all these hoover eyes by himself do you?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> nice saugers.
> you don't think fred caught all these hoover eyes by himself do you?


I know Fred can catch fish but wonder about his fishing buddy.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

oh that hurt  
you must be needing something from fred


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

husky hooker said:


> Kinda Over Limit For Two Guys


I'm not in the picture, cause I'm takin it...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm not in the picture, cause I'm takin it...


 now,there's the answer,before anyone else jumps to conclusions   
same reason i'm not in the one i posted.
like me,you probably can't afford to keep a fulltime photographer on the payroll to document all your fishing trips  

again,some nice saugers there


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I count thirty fish altogether, right? That would be ten fish per man including the photographer. I primarily fish Erie where there was a six fish limit. Is it a higher limit (per man/per day) on the river? Darn nice catch and some of significant size too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

iam in the photo we have a 10 fish limit on sauger in ky. and ohio river is under ky and oh reg. until u go into creeks or rivers....we caught about 50..these were the best...gr8 day of fishing ....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I primarily fish Erie where there was a six fish limit. Is it a higher limit (per man/per day) on the river?


 peewee's got your answer short one.if i'm not mistaken all waters but the ohio have a 6 fish limit,but the big O is 10.

sounds like the late winter sauger bite is on


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good lookin' fish guys!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

corkster_00 said:


> If we can't share photos and fishin stories here then why visit? I kinda like it... Personally I know a few guys who like to tell HUGE fish stories. Some times I wish they had pictures.
> 
> Hey, Corkster, I'd just like the huge fish now and then, let alone be able to post the pic!
> Nice catch, man, you sure got slapped around for the regs and limits, how ya feelin'?
> LMJ


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Corkster 00
Can we at least ask....is that closer to your neck of the woods? In other words, the KY area of the Ohio?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i knowed it,i stuck my nose out too far again...oh by the way can i go too ill take the pics!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think it's all been cleared up. Just a lot of concerned folks worrying about the resource, that's all. And a little lack of knowledge, a little miscommunication, and some GREAT pix led to the confusion.  

Again, nice fish, thanks for sharing. AT least some folks are getting out and catching some!

Hey Husky, is Tappan up yet? Any crappie around????


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tappens almost up and i went sunday with the same 4 minnows i started with,,,2 1/2 hrs nothing!!!!!water needs to warm up a few deg s first. going to crappie hole down south thursday and try. gonna visit harolds kin.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Harold is sure gettin' lonely...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio River Fishing Regulations and License Agreements

The following Ohio River fishing regulations are the result of negotiations between the wildlife agencies of Ohio, West Virginia, and Kentucky. Since 1994 Ohios fishing regulations have been unified with those of West Virginia and Kentucky for fishing on the Ohio River between our mutual borders. The following daily bag limits and minimum size limits apply to the Ohio River and its embayments and tributaries to the first dam or riffle. Note that the regulations differ slightly between the Ohio/West Virginia border (Eastern Unit) and the Ohio/Kentucky border (Western Unit).


WESTERN UNIT (Kentucky / Ohio border only) 
Lawrence County west of Southpoint, and Scioto, Adams, Brown, Clermont, and Hamilton counties. Ohio and Kentucky will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement  for all other regulations, anglers must abide by those of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline.


Walleye, Sauger, and Saugeye daily limit 10 (singly or in combination) no length limit


EASTERN UNIT (West Virginia / Ohio border only)

Lawrence County east of Southpoint, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the first dam or riffle. This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement. For all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio.


Sauger, and Saugeye daily limit 10 (singly or in combination) no length limit


I guess walleye dont exist in the eastern unit?

Nice catch by the way.


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, We mostly catch and release. Sauger and Crappie are hard not to keep a limit. And once this year we did keep and clean a few hybrids. Put back alot of good fish to grow and catch again. Pictures are good and last alot longer.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ostsbucks 98,
I noticed that a few weeks ago myself. I wondered if it was mis-communicated, forgotten about or a typo! Either way, many of us *KNOW * about the walleye in the river alongside WV!! Maybe someone is trying to keep us from crowding them out.........
Fat Chance!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys, I just read the rules and regs that are posted. I live near Marietta Ohio, and fish at the willow island and bellville dams. They both have signs posted that say, " As of 2006 there is an 18" limit for walleyes". I've looked at the Ohio and WV regs. but they don't even mention it. Just thought I'd relay the info.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think those signs were placed at the wrong place.They should have been placed up on the maumee or Erie tributaries.Someone could have very well taken them and placed them there.Its not in any current ODNR regs.Was it on the Kentucky side?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

most people don t even know the diff between a saugeye and walleye where saugers are well marked.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

You're only allowed to keep a daily limit of 2 Walleye and they must be at least 18" in the Eastern unit according to the 2006 WV regs.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

multi species angler...,
If you look at the Ohio regulations, it'll tell you 10 sauger and saugeye in any combo and of course they forgot this time to mention the walleye. No size limit on any of those either. I'm surprised that WV is different than our regulations. I always thought they would be the same!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Snake69, They didn't forget, they couldn't include walleye in that statement as it was written. But while fishing the Ohio River anglers from both states can keep 10 sauger, saugeye, and walleye in aggregate but there can only be 2 walleye and they have to be a minimum of 18". I would like to have seen sauger and saugeye included in that minimum qualification although an 18" sauger is a :B for that species in the Ohio River.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just looked at the WV DNR and saw the regs on that, but it does seem a bit confusing. And the way our regs make *no mention* of such a thing, I just can't figure it out.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean. WV fish management will be ridiculed for some time to come for making such a limitation. A lot of anglers can't tell the difference between the species and in all fairness, it can be difficult on some fish.


----------

